# Doghouse Guildford - Aggression Bootcamp



## greatgatsbygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi - First time poster here hoping to benefit from your experience!
A friend of mine is considering sending her dog on the Aggression Bootcamp by the Doghouse in Guildford, Surrey. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience of this course and/or the company in general?
Many thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If this is one of those places where you send your dog away to be trained by someone else then I'd avoid like the plague to be honest. I've heard shocking (literally!) things about the way dogs are treated at some of these places. And the only way someone else training the dog is ever going to work is if the owner then goes through some sort of course to learn how it was trained and what they need to do anyway. Plus the training will still need to be kept up. Your friend would be better off finding a good behaviourist and working with the dog themselves.

If it's not one of those places you send your dog away to to be trained then ignore me, just presuming it is by you saying they're thinking of sending the dog rather than taking the dog.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just walk away renee......................


----------



## greatgatsbygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi - Thanks very much for taking the time to respond to this.

I haven't actually given all the information as I was hoping to get some quick responses but it seems that I will have to elaborate. The dog would actually be going to them for a couple of weeks for rehabilitation with the aim of being rehomed by the company in the end.

I agree with your responses - that is exactly what I thought when she told me. I have since looked on their website and am starting to doubt myself. Apparently they came recommended by their vet.

This is a genuine last resort for this dog. I know that sounds very harsh but he has significant human aggression problems that will definitely not improve by staying with this family. 

I am hoping to find experience of this specific company although if anyone can offer any other suggestions which do not involve him staying with the family for more than a few weeks then obviously I would greatly appreciate those too.

Please do not think I don't see the failures and irresponsibilities in this situation. I promise that I understand and share the anger and disappointment you feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

greatgatsbygirl said:


> Hi - Thanks very much for taking the time to respond to this.
> 
> I haven't actually given all the information as I was hoping to get some quick responses but it seems that I will have to elaborate. The dog would actually be going to them for a couple of weeks for rehabilitation with the aim of being rehomed by the company in the end.
> 
> ...


If the aim is to rehome the dog, then I can see why it's not an issue for the dog to be sent away.

IDK... Call me a cynic, but I tend to be suspect of any trainer who claims to "specialize" in aggression. Gross generalization here, but IME these folks tend to have more ego than knowledge of behavior modification that is effective long-term.

I also tend to cringe a little when I hear someone talking about last chances. IME "last chance" ends up being a justification for training practices that teeter too much on that humane/inhumane line. 
Besides, how do you define "last chance" dog anyway? I have two that were labeled such, and they're perfectly lovely dogs who just had major communication/compatibility issues in their former homes.

Actually one had already been put on the PTS list, he was just waiting for his mandatory 5 day stray hold. He was a resource guarder, a big scary OTT one, but it was "just" resource guarding. A very common, simple, fixable issue, and indeed he no longer has those trust issues when it comes to humans around his food or treasured items.

I have no clue what the rescue situation is like in the UK, but here, there are numerous well run rescues who would foster a dog like this under the guidance of credentialed trainers and behaviorists who often work for rescues pro bono. 
I think it may be worth contacting some local rescues in the area to see if they can help...

And finally, if the dog is truly messed up and a danger to humans, I would not judge anyone for choosing to PTS. For a troubled dog, there really are worse things than humane euthanasia.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I'm another one who would urge your friend not to send her dog away. For an already troubled dog to be surrounded by strangers, with no owner keeping a watch on what said strangers are doing......

Which area does your friend live in? Maybe someone on here could recommend a good trainer or behaviourist?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I live 20 mins away from Guildford - and I know where this place is - but not about it (make sense) would you like me to visit it, and see what its like in the flesh?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The website looks good and the trainer is qualified so maybe it has some credibility but I'd never be happy to send a dog of mine away because I'd worry what kind of training was being done with it, what methods were being used if I weren't there to see it myself. Also if the dog reacts well with the trainer there, would it react as well with me once back in it's home environment? It's often the owner who has issues as well as the dog - well it is in my case and I had that pointed out to me in no uncertain terms! 

I think actually taking this dog and training with it would be a better idea.


----------



## fizzyfish (May 1, 2013)

I know these guys and can highly recommend them. They have a great success rate with retraining dogs behaviour and also rehoming dogs that are on their last chances as they work on reward method training. All the dogs are spoilt with love and kindness within a controlled environment so they can relearn acceptable behaviour. Just because they accept dogs for training away from home does not mean that they are bad trainers or will treat the dogs poorly as some seem to suggest. Ring them and have a chat with them, they have saved many dogs from being pts by their caring.


----------

